# [SOLVED]Microphone sound only coming out of one speaker.



## Tim Redfern

Hey,

If this is the wrong forum for this question then I apologize in advance. 

I'm having some problems when I try to record music. 

I have my microphone plugged in, but whenever I sing/play into the microphone, the sound only comes out from the right speaker. Therefore, when I mix my songs using my software, the sound is still only coming out of the right speaker, which is very frustrating. This also means that if I listen to my songs on my iPod, the music is only coming out of the right headphone. 

If I listen to songs from CDs or whatever, or just any other sound on the computer, the sound is coming out of both speakers simultaneously as is normal. I only have problems when I am using my microphone. 

I am using Windows XP (2002 Home Edition) and Realtek HD Audio Manager. My speakers are ViewSonic Speakers, which entails a subwoofer and two smaller speakers (the left and right ones). I plug my microphone into the blue 'Line In' port at the back of my computer rather than the pink 'Microphone' port, because this is what works best for the recording/mixing software I am using, but even when it is plugged into the 'Microphone' port I have the same problem. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks very much,

Tim.


----------



## Tony.b99

*Re: Microphone sound only coming out of one speaker.*

I can only think you may need to re-install and upgrade realtec, it cant be a connection problem if the sound is coming out of both speakers when you play a cd. Also it could be your mic.


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Microphone sound only coming out of one speaker.*

Also - make sure the microphone has a stereo plug. If it has a mono plug you'll only get sound from one speaker.


----------



## Tim Redfern

*Re: Microphone sound only coming out of one speaker.*



eneles said:


> Also - make sure the microphone has a stereo plug. If it has a mono plug you'll only get sound from one speaker.



Hmm... I originally used one with a stereo plug, but when I used that I got no sound at all. 

I am currently using a mono plug... I suspect that could be the problem, but how will I get the stereo plug to work?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Microphone sound only coming out of one speaker.*

Have you tried the mic with the stereo plug in the mic port and the line-in? If you don't get sound using any of those ports, I'd say the microphone is faulty (or maybe you have to turn the volume up, but I guess you've tried that).


----------



## Tim Redfern

*Re: Microphone sound only coming out of one speaker.*

Well, I'll try to get hold of a stereo plug asap and then I'll be able to experiment and see how it goes. Back when I had one, I never put the stereo plug into the Line In port, I only tried it with the Mic port... hmm...


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Microphone sound only coming out of one speaker.*

Try a mono to stereo adapter for the mono mic.


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Microphone sound only coming out of one speaker.*

Just wondering - did you fix the problem?


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: Microphone sound only coming out of one speaker.*

microphones with stereo jacks are usually built that way because the third pin is a power pin for electret microphones .. 
Microphones are mono .. you need two for "proper" stereo and that means you'd need a stereo mic input too, or two sound cards .
Most motherboards re-route the "missing" channel automatically from the working channel .. unless something has changed the sound configuration .. so double check your sound configuration to see whether you have accidentally moved it into mono mode rather than stereo ..
there's no way it can be the mic .. it has to be the way it's routed through your PC .. as said before .. check your Configuration , possibly re-install your software .. check the web for a BIOS update


----------



## Tim Redfern

*Re: Microphone sound only coming out of one speaker.*



eneles said:


> Just wondering - did you fix the problem?


Yes, I did - thank you very much for your help


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Microphone sound only coming out of one speaker.*

Glad you got it fixed. :smile:


----------



## Done_Fishin

would you like to share what you did to fix it with others on this forum who tried to help .. that way we all gain from the experience


----------

